# Placa base ASUS P5QC se apaga sola



## robermgs (Dic 9, 2013)

hola a todos vereis tengo un problema con mi placa base (ASUS P5QC) un poco molesto, vereis cuando estoy en el pc navegando o jugando se me apaga bruscamente dos segundo y seguidamente se vuelve a iniciar, hay veces que una vez que se a apagado y se vuelve a iniciar, el solo se vuelve a apagar y se vuelve a encender, sino lo desconecto de atras de la fuente no para. He comprobado que no sea el procesador cambiandole por otro que se que funciona bien, he cambaido la grafica por una PCI vieja *qu*e tenia por a*qu*i por casa y hace lo mismo, he cambiado la masilla tanto al procesador como a los disipadores de la placa, he cambiado unos condensadores que creia *qu*e podian estar mal, he dado con la estacion de soldadura a los chipsets por si fuera que estuvieran algo levantados, he puesto otras memorias rams por si fuera la ram, he probado con otra fuente de alimentacion, he pasado una goma de borrar para limpiar los conectores del procesador y de las memorias rams, he revisado los conectores de corriente por si estuvieran algo oxidados y nada estan perfectos, he reflaseado la bios y sigue haciendo lo mismo apagandose de golpe *e*spontaneamente... hoy he llegado a pensar que fuense un regulador de tension pero no*_*se... vosotros que opinais? un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

Eso lo hace sola o cuando estás tecleando ?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

@robermgs, si ya hizo el flashear de la bios y nada, la actualizo bien, le hizo un clearcmos y cambio la pila? Porque esos síntomas son la Bios, pero a mi parecer también existe la posibilidad, que tenga el Wake On Lan, yo revisaría primero eso antes de hacer algo, porque si eso pasa cuando se conecta a navegar o jugar paoooooo, el Magic Packet en acción, en pocas palabras es encender o apagar la maquina de forma remota, bueno es mi humilde opinión, soy informático pero no experto


----------



## morta (Dic 9, 2013)

Tendrías que apuntar hacia la fuente, proba con otra fuente de alimentación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

Yo pensé en lo mismo pero . . . 



robermgs dijo:


> he probado con otra fuente de alimentacion,


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Eso va ser el Wake On Lan, porque muy claro lo dice es cuando navega le sucede eso pues


----------



## palurdo (Dic 9, 2013)

Seguramente es la averia mas tonta del mundo. Los pulsadores frontales se ensucian por dentro de humedad y polvo y se vuelven ligeramente conductores. Se encuentran en un punto que dependiendo del grado de humedad ambiental logran confundir al acpi de la placa haciendole pensar que se ha pulsado momentaneamente el reset o el power. Yo tenia una reparacion de un equipo que se apagaba solo despues de cambiar todo menos la caja seguia haciendolo. Resulto ser el boton de power que tenia fugas.


----------



## robermgs (Dic 9, 2013)

lo primero gracias a todos por contestar, tengo el presentimiento *qu*e es un componente electronico de la placa por *qu*e el procesador no puede ser por *qu*e lo probe con otro y hace lo mismo, limpie el chip de la bios, o*_*sea*_*se lo saque y le limpie las patillas y nada... pudiera ser un regulador de voltaje? saludos



Kowaky dijo:


> Eso va ser el Wake On Lan, porque muy claro lo dice es cuando navega le sucede eso pues



cuando navego o juego o esta sin hacer nada... se apaga y se inicia solo a los dos segundo incluso cuando esta iniciando de nuevo despues de haberse apagao se vuelve apagar...


----------



## tiago (Dic 9, 2013)

Mira la pila CR2032 a ver si mide por debajo de 2'4 Volt. Cuando se descargan, la BIOS hace cosas así.

Saludos.


----------



## robermgs (Dic 9, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Seguramente es la averia mas tonta del mundo. Los pulsadores frontales se ensucian por dentro de humedad y polvo y se vuelven ligeramente conductores. Se encuentran en un punto que dependiendo del grado de humedad ambiental logran confundir al acpi de la placa haciendole pensar que se ha pulsado momentaneamente el reset o el power. Yo tenia una reparacion de un equipo que se apagaba solo despues de cambiar todo menos la caja seguia haciendolo. Resulto ser el boton de power que tenia fugas.



lo he llegado a iniciar sin los pulsadores osea se tocando con un destornillador en las patillas de encendido donde va el pulsador conectado



tiago dijo:


> Mira la pila CR2032 a ver si mide por debajo de 2'4 Volt. Cuando se descargan, la BIOS hace cosas así.
> 
> Saludos.



voy a cambiarla que tengo aqui una nueva, muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Dic 9, 2013)

robermgs dijo:


> voy a cambiarla que tengo aqui una nueva, muchas gracias



Bueno, comprueba el voltaje, que es lo importante.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2013)

Asus P5QC...

Si no levanta con la batería nueva, está pasando a mejor vida esa Motherboard. Ya tiene su tiempo. Por lo de Wake On Lan, esa opción está Deshabilitada por defecto en la Bios.

Suerte y saludos al foro!


----------



## palurdo (Dic 9, 2013)

Tampoco esta de mas cambiar los condensadores y los mosfets procedentes de una placa donante. Prueba tambien a empujar un poco alguna zona de la placa y mantenerla asi en funcionamiento. Si parece funcionar bien hasta que sueltas, entonces es un falso contacto. Puede ser algina soldadura o un zocalo del chipset o el micro, pero tambien puede ser una pista interna abierta de la placa. Si es eso habria que ir cambiando la placa...


----------



## robermgs (Dic 9, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Tampoco esta de mas cambiar los condensadores y los mosfets procedentes de una placa donante. Prueba tambien a empujar un poco alguna zona de la placa y mantenerla asi en funcionamiento. Si parece funcionar bien hasta que sueltas, entonces es un falso contacto. Puede ser algina soldadura o un zocalo del chipset o el micro, pero tambien puede ser una pista interna abierta de la placa. Si es eso habria que ir cambiando la placa...



pues si... como siga tocando las narices me tendre que comprar una barata por que eso de que se te este apagando el pc todo el rato molesta muchisimo un saludo y muchas gracias a todos por haberme intentado ayudar =)


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

Em he visto cosas asi al estar mal colocado el jumper "clear cmos" de la placa madre o al conectar el parlante Spk en la toma de hddled...
Asumiendo que esas conexiones estan bien, quizas tengas un corto intermitente en algun puerto usb o similar que provoca que la fuente se te apague por sobrecorriente... una prueba medio tosca es la de colocar un parlante sobre tu cpu y darle caña, si se apaga con eso es alguna conexion intermitente en algun puerto...
Tambien puede ser un tema de temperatura de la cpu... revisa en el bios la temperatura de thermal shutdown, se puede configurar muy bajo en algunas placas...
Es todo lo que se me ocurre, si es esporadicamente.
Ya probaste con otro sistema operativo o reinstalando, hay algunos virus que contienen comandos shutdown que te apagan el equipo...
Tambien podria ser que tu configuracion de energia intente apagar un dispositivo que no es compatible con esa caracteristica, pueba con la configuracion de energia "siempre activo" o "alto rendimiento" o en opciones avanzadas deshabilita la suspension selectiva de usb...

Es todo lo que se me ocurre por ahora, lo mas comun, en mi experiencia, aparte de mugre en el cooler que son cosas que imagino ya revisaste. Hazme saber...

P/d: soy tecnico en armado y reparacion de pc y profesional en hardware, si das mas detalles sobre el comportamiento podria tirarte mas ideas.



Revisa tambien el jumper de alimentacion de los puertos usb y cambialos de 5vsb a 5v...
Tambien asegurate de no tener muchos dispositivos conectados en una fuente pequeña, algunas placas de video consumen 500watts de la fuente, asi que seria bueno saber que dispositivos tienes en tu pc y el modelo de tu placa de video para ayudarte mejor.



aqui te dejo la lista de CPUs soportadas por tu placa, ten en cuenta que la lista varia si usas ddr2 o ddr3 y la version del bios de tu pc... El fsb del micro tiene que ser 800mhz o mas. he visto placas con micros de 533 de bus que funcionan peor que mi amd k6-2. jajaja.

https://www.asus.com/support/CPU/1/22/P5QC/

La lista de memorias compatibles estan aqui:
https://www.asus.com/support/QVL/1/22/P5QC/

Buueno, quedo a la espera de que montes nuevamente tu pc para poder responder (jajaja) que placa de video tienes, cuantas unidades, que sistema operativo, que micro, que memoria... etc...

Espero te sirva de ayuda, saludos.


----------



## robermgs (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola SA7AN lo primero muchas gracias por intentar ayudarme, el jumper del clear cmos esta bien puesto por que si lo pones en clear cmos la placa no arranca y si lo quitas tampoco asique eso esta bien. El speaker esta bien puesto por que me asegurado por el manual.

Tengo una duda sobre la prueba que me has comentado *"Colocar un parlante sobre tu cpu y darle caña, si se apaga con eso es alguna conexion intermitente en algun puerto"* puedes explicarte mejor o explicarmelo mejor no te entiendo la idea =)



> Tambien puede ser un tema de temperatura de la cpu... revisa en el bios la temperatura de thermal shutdown, se puede configurar muy bajo en algunas placas



Te dejo aqui una foto de como esta configurado
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/1wxp.jpg



> Revisa tambien el jumper de alimentacion de los puertos usb y cambialos de 5vsb a 5v...
> Tambien asegurate de no tener muchos dispositivos conectados en una fuente pequeña, algunas placas de video consumen 500watts de la fuente, asi que seria bueno saber que dispositivos tienes en tu pc y el modelo de tu placa de video para ayudarte mejor.


Mi tarjeta de video es una zotac 9600GT de 512mb= http://elikasinformatica.mercadosho...512mb256bit-ddr3-pcie-dualvideo-defeit_650xJM  y la fuente es 420W, procesador quad core Q6600 y 2GB de memoria ram 800mhz de marca Kigston, el jumper que me comentas tengo que mirar el manual donde esta para cambiarlo y sistema operativo Windows 7 ultimate 64bits.

El ordenador lo tengo como una patena de limpito a si que eso descartado, el sintoma es que se apaga de golpe y se vuelve a iniciar solo a los 2 segundos, incluso despues de haberse apagao de golpe segun esta iniciando de nuevo se vuelve apagar hay veces que no llega ni a inicar windows.

Espero haberte dado suficientes datos un saludo y muchas gracias por todo =) me quedo a la espera de tu respuesta =)


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 10, 2013)

La idea de poner un parlante sobre la cpu es para saber si las vibraciones hacen que se reinicie, lo que indicaria algun componente flojo o algo que esta haciendo contacto intermitente en alguna parte de la caja...
Otras cosas a revisar son:
Gira el ventilador de la fuente?, a veces se traba y activa la proteccion de temperatura de la fuente, limitando la potencia y haciendo que la pc se reinicie. Lo mismo ocurre si la fuente esta muy sucia, una apertura y una cepillada no le vendria mal.

Tambien puede ser por el consumo.

Que otros dispositivos tienes conectada a tu pc?, todos asumimos que tienes un disco rigido y una compactera y ninguna otra tarjeta de expansión, pero todo consume, wi-fi, discos extra, asi que cuntanos si tienes mas de un disco o alguna tarjeta de expansion ademas de la zotak.

Marca y modelo de la fuente tambien serian utiles. de ambas, la de tu pc y la que usaste para prueba...
Ya que hay fabricantes que te dan la potencia real de la fuente y otros que te dan la de pico, tal y como pasa con los parlantes y equipos de audio.
asumiré que tu memoria es ddr2...

investigare un poco mas con los datos que me has dado y vuelvo a escribirte...


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 10, 2013)

En el bios de tu placa asegurate que todas las opciones del "Ai Tweaker" esteen seteadas en "auto".

Tambien lei que los conectores SATA_E1 (naranja) y SATA_E2 (blanco) son solo para discos rigidos, Las compacteras no son soportadas por estos conectores.

Las conexiones en el conector PANEL de la placa madre deben ser las siguientes:







(imagen)

La fuente de alimentacion recomendada por el fabricante de tu placa de video es de 400 watts, imagino seria facil excederse con un par de dispositivos mas...

Ahora algunas otras preguntas:

Tu ordenador funcionaba correctamente con esta configuracion anteriormente?

En caso de ser asi...

Has realizado alguna modificacion reciente en el hardware que le haya agregado carga a tu fuente de alimentacion?

Ha sufrido algun accidente, derrame de liquidos o caidas, ya sea en la cpu misma o en el teclado o mouse?

Has conectado algun dispositivo aunque sea usb, firewire u otro que haya echo que tu pc se reinicie la primera vez?

Espero tu respúesta, saludos.


----------

